# Stateside at Binton



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi All!

We intend pop across to Binton and say "hello"...we don't get much time at the shows to mingle with the MHF members for obvious reasons and Binton being so close is an ideal opportunity to do just that.

As a thank you to MHF for the support we have received, we will offer members 10% off any RV parts, accessories, engine and chassis service items (filters, brake pads, plugs etc etc) plus free delivery to Binton...any cleaning/sanitation/fresh water products and some hardware items (dirt skirts etc) are also compatible with European vehicles. 

Orders would need to be placed 1 week prior to the event although we would be happy to take orders on the day which would also qualify for the discount as would any special non-stock items. 

We would look at being there on Saturday 28th, say 3pm - 5.30pm....don't worry Jacquie....we wouldn't be bringing an RV :lol: 

I have run this by Nuke and he's happy with the idea.

See you there!
Linda
Stateside Tuning


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Linda, how much are your dirt skirts?

Do I get more of a discount for being cute...?? and why not? :lol: 

Shane


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_Do I get more of a discount for being cute...?? and why not?_

Goes without saying mate, Linda has just marked your account with +200% on all prices 

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, I should of known when my mum said the midwife slapped her when I was born...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

When I had a chat with you extremely young looking mum at Bainland Shane she could remember that slap. It was from that moment all her problems began. Not sure what she meant though.

Anyway before someone tells us off for going off topic best get back to Linda's kind offer of discount at Binton  

stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'd love to take up the kind offer but I cannot even afford the 10% off at present. Plus I have to have a board meeting when ever I am of a mind to buy something that is captial expenditure e.g. bog rolls.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda,

Great more the merrier will find a corner somewhere on the field for you :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Shane...You'd get a real bargain on the dirt skirt as the website price is waaay out of date - the 16" skirt is on there at £49.00 (£44.10 with the discount) whereas we had been selling them at the shows for £55.00 (still cheap at that price) so my advice would be to get in there quick before the website is updated :wink: 

Stew...you must be due for another bottle of awning cleaner??? :lol: :lol: 

Jaquie...will most probably be in the truck...certainly won't be bringing the parts trailer so would only need a little slot 8) 

Never mind Pusser...I'll still talk to you :lol: conversation is free! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda
I don't know about Stewart needing awning cleaner, but since he had my bottle and I used the roof cleaner, our nice shiny new awning is getting dirty..... I think there is a conspiracy going on here, clean the roof and trash the awning........ :lol: :lol: Please can you bring me a new bottle of awning cleaner?
Does the 10% offer include fitting :lol: :lol: :lol: Ouch, I guess not then!!!!!!!!!
I will have to measure the height of the back end of Rocky to see what size dirt skirt I need, if I can make my mind up about it..... Will it stop my new backup camera getting filthy dirty?

See you there and if Jacquei is pushed for space I am sure that we can accomodate you and James under our awning if that helps you all out.

Keith


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Could I have a bottle of "Muc-Off" please Linda, ta very much  


Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don't think so Keith you won't have room to put awning out as you are shareing the hard standing with 4 other RV's and it ain't that big a bit of hard standing.Sorry  


Jacquie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Could I have a bottle of "Muc-Off" please Linda, ta very much
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave
'fraid we don't stock it.
The closest we have is Thetford black streak & bug remover....does exactly what it says on the bottle 8)

:lol: Keith....at least that proves the roof cleaner works 

One bottle of awning cleaner on the list and I shall bring a few skirts "just in case" :wink: Oh, and the best way to keep the mud spatter of your back-up camera is to stop doin' those wheelies....although the dirt skirt will serpently help!

Don't worry about the space Jacquie....its only a little truck :wink:


----------

